# how can u tell if a betta is pregnant



## ttubbs (May 18, 2012)

hey im really curious about this what would be signs that a betta is pregnant


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Bettas are egg layers, some species are mouth brooding, but none that I know of give birth to live young.

If this is your basic pet store female betta then she may be full of eggs, and may eventually drop those eggs, but they would (should) be infertile since she shouldn't be kept with a male unless you're intentionally breeding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Female bettas always have eggs. They don't have to be bred just because they get Peggy. They will either drop them and eat them which is perfectly normal or they will reabsorb the eggs.


----------



## Reaper (Apr 8, 2012)

She storms around the tank, gives you dirty looks, cries at the drop of a pin and says she's fat. Oops sorry that was my wife 

(Sorry couldn't resist)


----------



## sassysharay (Jun 2, 2012)

reaper said:


> she storms around the tank, gives you dirty looks, cries at the drop of a pin and says she's fat. Oops sorry that was my wife
> 
> (sorry couldn't resist)



haha


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Like most egg layers, bettas have 2 egg sacks that are always filled with eggs. A fat betta doesn't always mean she's eggy and vise versa. Their eggs will "ripen" when they go into breeding mode together with a male. Those that never spawn will either reabsorb or drop and eat them. In other words, a healthy and active female is always "pregnant" and can be bred any time.


----------

